# KenpoJournal.mobi



## Rich_Hale (Jul 4, 2007)

You know even a Kenpo-Techno-Geek like Doctor Dave . . . I mean . . . like many of my good buddies will find themselves out there without their laptop computer, notebook, technique sheets, etc. . . . but we are hardly ever without our cell phones.

Therefore I give to you KenpoJournal.mobi (no Dave, its not just for you  its actually for everybody)

For those of you who are unfamiliar with .mobi extensions, they are only available to web sites that are cell phone friendly. The layout requirements and other restrictions, for .mobi web sites, insure that any site using the .mobi extension will display properly on a cell phone.

Well, now you can go to KenpoJournal.mobi and access all 154 self defense techniques & extensions through 3rd Black  exactly as they are written in the Kenpo Journal.

Why? Other than for the (most obvious) reason of Doctor Daves inability to memorize a simple 178 page (82,472 word) technique manual that I included in the Kenpo Journal for him, I thought it may be of some convenience to the rest of us as well . . . not to mention the cool-factor of being the fist one in your school to flip open your phone and say, Hey, check this out! 

On a serious note, the purpose of the Kenpo Journal, and to an even greater extent, my individual purpose as a martial artist, is to Preserve and Advance the Ed Parker System of Kenpo.

It is my sincere hope that what I teach one-on-one, what I teach in my classes, what I share in my Kenpo Journal, and now, what I have made available to the 2 billion cell phone subscribers worldwide will assist in this effort.


----------



## Carol (Jul 4, 2007)

Just shows up as a blank screen in my Blackberry


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 4, 2007)

Carol,

If you can't access the site on your phone see if you can access it on your computer.  The .mobi extension isn't exclusive to cell phones, it's just normal site and can be accessed with any computer.  The only difference is that .mobi sites must be formatted for cell phones.  You will see that when accessed with a computer it has a simple, long and narrow layout.

As for me, I was able to access the site the moment I uploaded it.  My cell phone and web hosting service have nothing to do with each other, by the way.  My cell company is AT&T and my web sites ( www.PacificKenpo.com, www.KenpoJournal.com, and www.KenpoJournal.mobi ) are hosted my Network Solutions.

In other words if my phone can access the site . . . anyone else should be able to also.


----------



## Carol (Jul 4, 2007)

Works fine on my laptop but not my Blackberry.  I tried both browsers. 

It's a new unit,  Blackberry 8703e, Verizon Wireless.  It loads other .mobi sites such as this one (http://pc.mtld.mobi) just fine.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 4, 2007)

Cool link.
Thanks for sharing that!

AoG


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 6, 2007)

I am going to rebuild the technique site over the weekend.  

I have read that xhtml is more suitable for cell phones than html, so I will give that a try and see if more people can access the site.

In that I have to recreate each page it will take a couple of days to complete.

I guess anything worth having is worth working for . . .


----------



## Carol (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad to hear it sir.   

I'm looking forward to the final results.  That sounds awesome!


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay, 

I have recreated all the technique pages in XHTML, so if you would like to see if your phone will work now please do.

You may want to check out this link first (on the computer) as it's what you should see on your phone.

www.KenpoJournal.mobi


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty slick sir! Another quality production from Mr. Hale.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 6, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> Okay,
> 
> I have recreated all the technique pages in XHTML, so if you would like to see if your phone will work now please do.
> 
> ...



Awesome!  :highfive:   It now works beautifully on my Sidekick II!  

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Jul 6, 2007)

Still not showing anything other than a blank screen on my Blackberry.


----------



## echelon95 (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess Verizon does'nt like it, still getting just a blank screen


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Still not showing anything other than a blank screen on my Blackberry.



The KenpoJournal showed up nicely on my husband's blackberry and another friend's blackberry.  You did enable your javascript, right?

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Jul 9, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> The KenpoJournal showed up nicely on my husband's blackberry and another friend's blackberry.  You did enable your javascript, right?
> 
> - Ceicei



Yup.  Based on the other comments, I suspect whatever is in the page does not play well with Verizon Wireless.

Its all a conspiracy to keep us in telecom employed...just kidding.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 10, 2007)

cool


----------



## echelon95 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rich,

Thanks for the mobi site its excellent, I finally figured out how to make it work with verizon, I was only getting a blank screen, I found that if I search for it through AOL it opens on my cell.
Also just recieved my kenpo Journal 4 cd and am enjoying going through it

Respectfully
Rich Goldberg  a brother in kenpo


----------



## Scorpion (Jul 13, 2007)

Mr Hale, thank you for the limitless recources that you have offered to all of us trying to learn. Your dedication to the art in unprecedented by most people. All Hale Mr. Hale's efforts...Ha!

You must have much time on your hands. You should take up another hobby such as scuba diving or hiking!

Looking forward to absorbing the knowledge that you provide. Thanks again.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Still not showing anything other than a blank screen on my Blackberry.





echelon95 said:


> Thanks for the mobi site its excellent, I finally figured out how to make it work with verizon, I was only getting a blank screen, I found that if I search for it through AOL it opens on my cell.



Carol,

Did you try his suggestion?  It might work this way on your blackberry if you have Verizon as your carrier...

- Ceicei


----------

